# I need sizing help also....



## CJA (Sep 24, 2003)

...Found a great deal on a CR1 Limited for my wife at a far-a-way bike shop. Makes it difficult for her to test drive, however I'm thinking the sizing has to be close. She's 5' 1 1/2", and rides a 50cm conventional framed Merckx which is too big for her. The bike we're looking at is the XXS or 47cm. The Scott website, believe it or not, doesn't even show the XXS in their sizing info (unless I'm missing something).

Anyone have any thoughts?

THANKS!!! Would love to add another Scott to the household!


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

didnt know that did a xxs, thought xs(49) was as small as they go. you might have to drive there and measure it up


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

2006 Scott CR1 (XXS 47cm) dimensions:

head angle: 70.5 degrees
head tube length: 105mm
virtual top tube: 505mm
seat angle: 75.0 degrees
BB center to top: 470mm
BB center to center: 410mm
chainstay: 405mm
BB drop: -67mm

Hope this helps.


----------

